# Steroids and effect on heart rate.



## Mickey knox (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive been on my 1st ever cycle (Sustanon and Deca) for about 5 weeks or so no and Ive noticed my heart rate has increased a fair bit. Im talking up to 80-90 BPM when resting, even at bed time.

Im doing about 30 mins of cardio 2-3 times a week and work as a carpenter so Im pretty active during the day, so I dont think fitness is an issue.

Ive had my blood preassure tested a couple of weeks ago and it was fine. (Average - I forget the the numbers).

Ive put on alot of weight very quickly. I put on over stone in the 6 weeks or so (On Cycle) making a total of around 2.5 stones since June last year. (Started weight training)

Is this a common side effect of 'roids or is there something else Im missing or should be concerned about? Ive got another 4 weeks of my cycle left and I just want to make sure I should continue basically.

Thanks.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

The most common deleterious effects of AAS use on the cardiovascular system include increased heart rate and higher BP.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

My resting heart rate has gone up to over 100bpm now....

It used to be 50 when I was a swimmer about 2 years ago :sad:

GHS


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

u re adapting to your new weight...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

All normal and continue with your course mate.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

GHS said:


> My resting heart rate has gone up to over 100bpm now....
> 
> It used to be 50 when I was a swimmer about 2 years ago :sad:
> 
> GHS


Youre joking? thats very bad mate. i`d be worried


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah matty thats a bit ott mate i'd definately be looking at trying to bring that down a touch constant heart rate of 100bpm is gonna cause a lot of strain on the heart mate


----------



## Mickey knox (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, was hoping for these sort of answers - nice one!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Just tested it and I was 78.....

Panick over lads :lol:

Don't know where I got 100 from...

GHS


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

when im relaxed, my resting heart rate is 60 bpm, when I get a tiny bit not relaxed, it goes up to 80bpm!


----------

